# Someone is cleaning out the closet,



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Newly listed on eBay'

62 cm MX Leader

and a Grandis MAX tubed road frame.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That MXL looked nice until I saw that big dent in the TT. I'm interested to see how much someone is willing to pay for that, considering there's really no easy fix.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm watching both those frames. There was another 60cm Max tubed frame on there last week as well. Sancineto - one bid for $750


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*like this one*



kjmunc said:


> That MXL looked nice until I saw that big dent in the TT. I'm interested to see how much someone is willing to pay for that, considering there's really no easy fix.


I had it sold to a fellow RBR member for 200 dollars with 8 spd. dura ace. It got ripped off whilst awaiting pick up from Fed EX.
Same year, model, color and size. TT dent is in different location, not the same frame but a freakish close match.


----------

